# metal rail



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

jettgillis said:


> so i have a rail for skateboarding, but it has metal coping on the sides for my trucks and stuff. i was wondering if i tried to practice jibs on it, like boardslides or 5050s, would the metal mess up my board?


Congrats on your victory Royal! And snowboard rails are made of metal so....


----------



## jettgillis (Dec 9, 2020)

lab49232 said:


> Congrats on your victory Royal! And snowboard rails are made of metal so....


yeah i thought so, just wanted to make sure it wouldn’t mess anything up.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd wrap the metal in carpet first and then practice your board slides. Much softer.....


----------



## jettgillis (Dec 9, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> I'd wrap the metal in carpet first and then practice your board slides. Much softer.....


does it still slide though?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Give it a try and see....... I was just joking around. Lab is correct.


----------



## jettgillis (Dec 9, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> Give it a try and see....... I was just joking around. Lab is correct.


haha i was gonna say. but what do i do for landing tho, since the only landing i have is concrete. should i use rug for the landing? or astroturf?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

jettgillis said:


> haha i was gonna say. but what do i do for landing tho, since the only landing i have is concrete. should i use rug for the landing? or astroturf?


Something that won't slip on the concrete when you land. If you put a rug, turf, etc down put a rubber mat that you'd place under a rug to keep it in place.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

jettgillis said:


> haha i was gonna say. but what do i do for landing tho, since the only landing i have is concrete. should i use rug for the landing? or astroturf?


Snow

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jettgillis (Dec 9, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Snow
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


dawg i don’t have snow that’s why i’m asking


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

jettgillis said:


> dawg i don’t have snow that’s why i’m asking


I know, I'm just fucking with ya! [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jettgillis (Dec 9, 2020)

smellysell said:


> I know, I'm just fucking with ya! [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


smh bro hahaha


----------

